# David Mangum



## Water Bound

shallowaterexpeditions.com


----------



## permitchaser

I looked at that and you could not find who you would go with


----------



## Water Bound

Rates and Info | Shallow Water Expeditions







www.shallowwaterexpeditions.com





They use a scheduler, you tell her where and who you want to fish with


----------



## FlyBy

From what I read he's booked and has a waiting list.


----------



## JacksonOB

Every time I see 120 Days it makes me want to hang out with Brett Martina. Seems like the kind of guy I’d like to share a boat with


----------



## Geno28

If you book in the off-season there is a good chance you'll go with him. I went with him Redfish fishing in late August last year after booking with SWE. Great guy and even better fisherman both conventional and of course fly. As some have mentioned he is entirely booked for tarpon season and only takes out who he chooses. All of the guides seem dialed in so if you ever wanted to fish that area I wouldn't hesitate to use Shallow Water Expeditions.


----------



## permitchaser

I've fish for Tarpon down there and had to put up with guides everywhere. I'm going somewhere else this spring


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

permitchaser said:


> I've fish for Tarpon down there and had to put up with guides everywhere. I'm going somewhere else this spring


? In English please?


----------



## TidewateR

never heard of him


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Also, it’s “Mangum” not magnum


----------



## Charles Hadley

JacksonOB said:


> Every time I see 120 Days it makes me want to hang out with Brett Martina. Seems like the kind of guy I’d like to share a boat with


Fo sho!(insert dip spit sound now)


----------



## Drifter

obiwandrankquigonsgin said:


> If you would like to fish with a real Master, I can arrange for Master Windu to take you to the far reaches of the galaxy where the Empire is unable to check our coolers. We'll keep all the under slots.


I like this guy, sad to see him go.


----------



## Drifter

permitchaser said:


> I've fish for Tarpon down there and had to put up with guides everywhere. I'm going somewhere else this spring


How bout I push you and you catch the fish. Keep in mind I don't know what Im doing and am a bit much if you miss.


----------



## permitchaser

Drifter said:


> How bout I push you and you catch the fish. Keep in mind I don't know what Im doing and am a bit much if you miss.


I sure as heck don't know what I'm doing, 7 guides and never cast to a Tarpon. Cast to more fish when I guided myself. I'm not giving up though.


----------



## permitchaser

This thread started about guides then went to outer space then back to guides


----------



## Drifter

Well if you want me to push you around, my skiff is in the keys, and I know where the Tarpon are. Just don't know how to make them eat. Bring live bait and leave the flyrod maybe. LOL


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

I think y’all have lost me. Haven’t fished with the guy, but what I’m hearing is people don’t like him? What am I missing here.


----------



## eightwt

TheFrequentFlier said:


> I think y’all have lost me. Haven’t fished with the guy, but what I’m hearing is people don’t like him? What am I missing here.


He's good but an insight to his ways is that his anchor buoy sports the skull and crossbones as a warning to those that venture into his territory.


----------



## permitchaser

TheFrequentFlier said:


> Also, it’s “Mangum” not magnum


I fixed it, sorry David I butchered your name


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

would love to hear feedback from guys that have actually fished with him, other than stuff we’ve all heard about in the films etc


----------



## Drifter

eightwt said:


> He's good but an insight to his ways is that his anchor buoy sports the skull and crossbones as a warning to those that venture into his territory.


Which is hilarious because if I found that buoy I would sit there knowing like one of the best tarpon fisherman said there would be tarpon there and marked it. And if he showed up Id ask him to sign my tarpon book.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

I mean I get it, skull buoy, his "intellectual capital", yelling at clients... TBH, I have no problem with that if he puts his money where is mouth is, and that's why I'm more interested in hearing the opinions of guys that have fished with him rather than guys that have merely seen some films he's been in and heard a few stories. honestly, some of these liberal turdtwats that have glommed onto fly fishing probably could use a little getting yelled at.


----------



## kjnengr

I don't know David Mangum, nor have I ever met him, but I can certainly see it both ways considering his attitude. 

He wasn't the first to fish any of his locations, but he was there before many have come along in the last few years. There is some reward for putting in the time and obsessing over the conditions and the fish themselves. That reward is knowledge. With notoriety and fame, come potlickers who want to fish your spots that you know will produce for the current conditions. It sucks to put forth the years of work to gain that knowledge only to have someone who saw you there yesterday beat you to that spot. That someone who would have never fished that spot had he not seen you fishing there. 

That being said, the Gulf of Mexico is not private property and we all have the same right to fish it. We all have equal ownership of it and no one deserves anything more than another. 

Also, I have found that Mangum does a good job of marketing himself and the spots he fishes. That marketing translates to fame, and that fame, I'm sure, does a decent job of bringing him money. 

Guides and casual fishermen both need to not be dicks. Treat other people with the same etiquette that you would want given to you.


----------



## jmrodandgun

kjnengr said:


> It sucks to put forth the years of work to gain that knowledge only to have someone who saw you there yesterday beat you to that spot


It's funny how people are beating the guides to their spots and not the other way around. Surely the guy who rode by yesterday didn't think to himself "shit, they beat me to it." The truth lies somewhere in the middle. 

To think guides don't roll by and hit their own waypoint button is asinine.


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> 7 guides and never cast to a Tarpon.


You might like to ask for a Tarpon guide next time...
or go with someone like Bob Lemay who seems to be the Real Deal.



Drifter said:


> Well if you want me to push you around, my skiff is in the keys, and I know where the Tarpon are. Just don't know how to make them eat. * Bring live bait and leave the flyrod maybe. LOL*


Next well learn that drifter is a closet jet skier.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Fished with a Guide buddy of his. Dudes know what they are doing. Talked to dave some, he definitely knows his stuff, but is a little rough around the edges as you can expect from most saltwater guides.


----------



## Ferrulewax

jackson man said:


> I'm not sure if I'd say that "most saltwater guides" are "rough around the edges". I've managed to fish with several mellow guides over the years.


he was definitely a nice guy the little I spoke to him, but wasn’t afraid to tell you if you blew a shot. The day I fished alongside him, conditions were rough and we definitely got some shots at fish I never would’ve gotten on my own. I really enjoyed that trip and learned a ton. But like I said I didn’t fish in Daves boat, but was with another guide in his outfit.


----------



## lemaymiami

Thanks for the kind words - and will freely admit that I'd be lost - out of the areas I've learned a bit about over the years... Guiding tarpon in places where the fish are pressured can be tough - and not everyone you meet is a "people person". Whenever I get aggravated I try to remember that it's supposed to be fun (something that a few anglers and guides I've known seem to have forgotten - if they ever knew it...). 

Here's a true guide story from someone that's very well known and has had his share of time years ago in front of cameras... I hadn't seen him for a few years -and had taken up guiding myself after years of just being a fly tyer for shops and guides. When he found out I'd gone full time (this was more than twenty years ago...) you'd have thought I'd slapped him in the face... He growled that "So has everyone else..." and proceeded to cite chapter and verse about how hard guiding was now and how it was just ruined... This from a guy, who as much as anyone really popularized our sport... and directly benefited from all of it.

Something to think about is another comment that was made by a very famous angler in the late seventies about tarpon (monster tarpon) at Homosassa after a trip there one spring... He said... "It's all over there..." and that with other anglers fishing it - it was ruined forever... This was at least ten years before the biggest tarpon on fly was caught there.... so it's all relative.

Just to be able to get out in front a big tarpon and actually have a shot at it still makes my day. Hope I never lose that attitude. Remember as well - for all of us... A little courtesy goes a long way...


----------



## DBStoots

"His territory" 🤔


----------



## Drifter

mro said:


> You might like to ask for a Tarpon guide next time...
> or go with someone like Bob Lemay who seems to be the Real Deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Next well learn that drifter is a closet jet skier.


Ha I rode a jet ski once. My glasses fell off and I lost them. So there, it happened. I just refuse to pay a guide to take me tarpon fishing because I enjoy the challenge but I have thrown at 1000 "BIG" tarpon with every fly every retrieve and most leader setups and they just snub me. Ill get it.

David Mangum makes sweet videos, I enjoy watching them. I bet he is my kind of guy to be honest. But as far as spots go, I have not taken much tarpon advice as I have gotten little, but often run into the guides anyway. This summer we did a run to PCB, had never fished out of the bay before. I looked at a map, picked a shoreline, ripped full blast out of Mexico beach along the shore for about 20 minutes, (about 630 am, I like early because I like rolling tarpon.) I say this spot looks good, post up and put my buddy on the bow. We throw at some rollers, no luck. An hour later 6 guide boats show up and stack up, upstream of us. Not that I care they were, but its amazing that I was able to just randomly pick their spot using google maps for ten minutes. The thing about big tarpon is, your not looking back in the corners like snook and reds, and they don't live there so.

I only believe in this "hardened saltwater guide" thing so much as well. I pour concrete. Meet the guys I work with everyday. I also throw a fly most of the time. Except for Rob Fordyce I can't imagine being intimidated by one of these guys.


----------



## permitchaser

When I fished down out of Carabelle. I know the area from years of Red fishing. So we went out in the dark, hit Dog Island Reef kept going to Turkey Ridge and set up. When it got light there where 8 boats posted above me. A guide came by and said we had his spot and he was going to Alligator point.


----------



## permitchaser

Drifter said:


> Ha I rode a jet ski once. My glasses fell off and I lost them. So there, it happened. I just refuse to pay a guide to take me tarpon fishing because I enjoy the challenge but I have thrown at 1000 "BIG" tarpon with every fly every retrieve and most leader setups and they just snub me. Ill get it.
> 
> David Mangum makes sweet videos, I enjoy watching them. I bet he is my kind of guy to be honest. But as far as spots go, I have not taken much tarpon advice as I have gotten little, but often run into the guides anyway. This summer we did a run to PCB, had never fished out of the bay before. I looked at a map, picked a shoreline, ripped full blast out of Mexico beach along the shore for about 20 minutes, (about 630 am, I like early because I like rolling tarpon.) I say this spot looks good, post up and put my buddy on the bow. We throw at some rollers, no luck. An hour later 6 guide boats show up and stack up, upstream of us. Not that I care they were, but its amazing that I was able to just randomly pick their spot using google maps for ten minutes. The thing about big tarpon is, your not looking back in the corners like snook and reds, and they don't live there so.
> 
> I only believe in this "hardened saltwater guide" thing so much as well. I pour concrete. Meet the guys I work with everyday. I also throw a fly most of the time. Except for Rob Fordyce I can't imagine being intimidated by one of these guys.


I was going to go to Mexico Bech this year and fish around Tindal Base but got a better offer


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

This reminds me of my college "buddy" that once told me: "F*ck you man, you stole my girl" after he never had the balls himself to speak to the lady.


----------



## kylet

I fish with guys that know who owns every skiff out there. They’ll tell me that’s so and so and that’s that. To be honest, I can’t even identify my own close friend’s boats out there. Just blows my mind.
Another deal that always cracks me up is the perception that other boats are doing whatever because the see you. Like this dude bought a however many thousands of dollars boat and equipment, launched and ran several miles to even get in sight of you, but is fishing here because he saw you. Every time.

haha, I bottom fish with some guys who get livid if a boat runs by them.We’ll pull up and drift of a spot every time we see a boat on the horizon. Start cussing and throwing up the bird. Then on the ride in have that radar on marking every damn boat that shows up. Murica!!! I guess...


----------



## BrownDog

I'd like to think you don't hire a guide to go fish "spot a" but instead for their ability to put a plan together on the fly and be productive away from others at spot D,E, and F.


----------



## BrownDog

jackson man said:


> Then , oh shit, there's already someone in "my Spot"? Now what do I do?


Blast in, on plane, loudly throw anchor and start bombing cut bait and popping corks.


----------



## Hank

BrownDog said:


> I'd like to think you don't hire a guide to go fish "spot a" but instead for their ability to put a plan together on the fly and be productive away from others at spot D,E, and F.


^^^^^ This ^^^^^

No one owns a spot. 
First come, first serve and don't be a pig and wear it out.
If someone is there fishing it, just keep moving.


----------



## lemaymiami

Remember when someone is on one of your best “spots”... don’t react at all. Your reaction will give that spot away entirely.

This from a guy that fully expects to see three boats on any spot he’s fished recently when Saturday comes around.... Been that way for years for me. At least in the backcountry there’s so many places that hold fish that it’s not hard to find spots where you’ll almost never see another boat (the ‘glades are just enormous - each day I’m on the water we hardly touch 2 or 3% of the places we could fish)...


----------



## jay.bush1434

A bit of thread drift but funny story...
Years ago, I had a pretty nice Texas style flats boat. It just so happens that there were a couple of guides running the same boat in my local waters. Seems like every time we'd go fishing, within 10 minutes, people would lay up behind us on the same drift line or even come up and anchor. Didn't matter where or when, it just happened. So one day my buddy meets me at the boat and has this huge bag of butter popcorn. What's that for?!? Just wait and see...
So off we go running to a good spot that's been holding fish the last few days and about 1/4mile from where we are going to fish my buddy tells me to stop. He pulls out the bag of popcorn, dumps it in the water and within a minute there are seagulls diving all over and a huge slick from the butter popcorn. He says let's roll and off we go. As we make our way to our fishing spot, we see 3 or 4 boats racing across the bay at full speed trying to get to the birds working.


----------



## GAFlyFisher

I’ve tarpon fished with David... back in 2008/2009 if memory serves me correctly. The Shallow Water guys are very fishy. They’re always dialed in and work hard to put fish in front of you. I’ve fished with multiple guides from the SWE crew for tarpon and redfish from the FL panhandle to LA. They’re professionals. 

Regarding David specifically, he’s one of the most intense guides I’ve ever fished with. At least when we tarpon fished together. His eyes don’t leave the water the entire day. There is no denying that he’s a hell of a guide and will put you on the fish. He will let you know when you screw up, but will help you learn from mistakes so that you can make the next shot count. Like most tarpon guides, he is not afraid to get after others if he feels they get too close. I can say that most tarpon guides I’ve fished with don’t enjoy people getting too close for many different reasons. I have found many tarpon guides that I fish with can be cantankerous from time to time. If you do get to fish with him, if the fish are there, you’ll get your shots.

Just a side note to speak to his abilities: He had me close my eyes and follow his voice commands after trout setting and freezing on a few early shots. We had a string of fish coming... I made a cast, closed my eyes, and stripped when he told me to. Next thing I knew, I was tight to a tail walking tarpon. Love him or hate him, he knows how to feed a tarpon better than most.


----------



## sjrobin

Some fly casters require an intense guide.


----------



## Charles Hadley

Is magnum paying for the advertising on this thread?


----------



## permitchaser

Probably shouldn't have started this thread. But it's been interesting. Don't think he needs any advertising


----------



## jmrodandgun

jackson man said:


> Judging by the feedback, I'd say that his phone won't be ringing off the wall for bookings. The jury seems to say although he puts you on fish, he hasn't quite learned that there's more to a day on the water than that! May be one dimensional?


Good grief dude. The man is booked. He gives not a single fuck about what anyone thinks.


----------



## flysalt060

permitchaser said:


> Probably shouldn't have started this thread. But it's been interesting. Don't think he needs any advertising


You have just called Gary and asked him. David, Brett and Christian are fine guides.


----------



## 7WT

Really not much different than many guides. Just that he said it. So the idea of people not "owning spots", hey I completely agree. That doesn't mean they won't do whatever they can to try and keep them. Consider Maine lobster men (and women). Just last year one was shot and killed for "fishing" a spot. Buoy lines cut etc. Some spots go back generations. No they don't own em. As for tarpon. If u get there first should be yours to fish. Buoys with skulls, fine if your fishing there but not fine to leave it there. Why would u? As Capt. Lemay says it mark's your spot.


----------



## Capt.Ron

jackson man said:


> Judging by the feedback, I'd say that his phone won't be ringing off the wall for bookings. The jury seems to say although he puts you on fish, he hasn't quite learned that there's more to a day on the water than that! May be one dimensional?


he keeps 7- 8 boats booked ........ he earned his place.


----------



## Capt.Ron

jackson man said:


> Sounds like he's very successful but I for one still don't agree with the "my spot" attitude. I'm sure that he'll continue to do well professionally.


Im sure this affects you on a daily basis


----------



## Jason M

Capt.Ron said:


> he keeps 7- 8 boats booked ........ he earned his place.


If we are judging by economics than Flip Pallot did more to keep guides booked than anyone so should be own all the spots in Florida?

This is not a dig on David, just an idea spots have been fished by many people before and when you make movies about your spots it's hard to complain.


----------



## Capt.Ron

Jason M said:


> If we are judging by economics than Flip Pallot did more to keep guides booked than anyone so should be own all the spots in Florida?
> 
> This is not a dig on David, just an idea spots have been fished by many people before and when you make movies about your spots it's hard to complain.


I can not argue with that


----------



## WillW

This thread is dumb


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

DM has always been cordial the times I’ve beaten him to “ the spot”.

Ive fished with Martina a few times and really love just sharing the skiff with him and laughing a lot.

and I have to point out that some of y’all on this thread are hotspottin S.O.B.’s and it’s rude as hell to blabber on about locations .....even if they are well known.


----------



## Drifter

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> DM has always been cordial the times I’ve beaten him to “ the spot”.
> 
> Ive fished with Martina a few times and really love just sharing the skiff with him and laughing a lot.
> 
> and I have to point out that some of y’all on this thread are hotspottin S.O.B.’s and it’s rude as hell to blabber on about locations .....even if they are well known.


Yeah who would that be? Where I come from its rude calling peoples mothers bitches, because they are talking about fishing in a fishing forum.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

nothin personal young man.


----------



## kylet

So, does the anchor buoy stay out there or does he use it like everyone else and it’s just unoccupied when he’s on a fish? Never really got the impression he was staking his ground, but rather telling people to not fish on top of him just because you see it’s him.


----------



## Water Bound

It’s just his anchor float, used like every one else does. He’s not staking ground per se, but as you suggest, certainly its an implied stay away.


QUOTE="kylet, post: 844591, member: 18136"]
So, does the anchor buoy stay out there or does he use it like everyone else and it’s just unoccupied when he’s on a fish? Never really got the impression he was staking his ground, but rather telling people to not fish on top of him just because you see it’s him.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## kylet

Water Bound said:


> It’s just his anchor float, used like every one else does. He’s not staking ground per se, just expressing his persona.


That’s what I always thought. Pretty much standard procedure.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

There are worse scenarios..........daily.


----------



## Water Bound

Fished with David 2 summers ago. Serious, intense guy who takes tarpon fishing very seriously. 4 eats in 2hrs on weather shortened day! He more than did his job, me not so much! I broke 2 off, leadered 2, I spare the details but needless to say it was pretty epic


----------



## ButterDawg

WillW said:


> This thread is dumb


Agree. Sure, the skull buoy is kinda dumb. Public lands and waters are our most valuable resource. We all own it and should have as much access as safely and ethically possible. With that said, I have zero interest in fighting someone over a fishing spot whether on a trout stream or the Keys backcountry. Perfect opportunity to go look for some new water.

Mangum is probably one of the most passionate tarpon anglers out there. Some may not appreciate his guiding style or attitude, but given his reputation, I would bet anyone who spends time on his bow knows exactly what they are getting into. Some folks do well with that style of guiding (I don't...but probably wouldn't give up an opportunity to fish with him if I had the chance) and understand this guy will do everything he can to put you on fish.

This has been a tough year for guides and it's kinda lame to badmouth the dude on a public forum whether you have 10,000 or 6 posts on this site.


----------



## mro

ButterDawg said:


> Public lands and waters are our most valuable resource. We all own it and should have as much access as safely and ethically possible. With that said, I have zero interest in fighting someone over a fishing spot whether on a trout stream or the Keys backcountry.


That's a sentiment I agree with.


----------



## ifsteve

There is no marking spots. First one there gets it. Period. I don't care if its flats fishing, duck blind, stream fishing, or standing on a ladder at Pyramid Lake.


----------



## Str8-Six

Never understood the lined up tarpon fishing with other boats in front and back especially when you have fish moving over a big portion of both coast during the migration. I like to be as far away from people as possible when fishing. Plus those fish eat better too.


----------



## mro

ifsteve said:


> standing on a ladder at _in_ Pyramid Lake.


bet only a few on this forum know what your referring to.


----------



## jackson man

mro said:


> bet only a few on this forum know what your referring to.


I do!


----------



## ButterDawg

jackson man said:


> I do!


I wish I didn’t haha


----------



## Drifter

mro said:


> bet only a few on this forum know what your referring to.


Who flyfishes and hasn't chased lohantans! destination for sure.


----------



## mro

Drifter said:


> lohantans!


My ole man's pic is on the bars wall at Pyramid lake,
mines not


----------



## permitchaser

I fixed my anchor buoy to get ready for Tarpon chasing this spring


----------



## georgiadrifter

permitchaser said:


> I fixed my anchor buoy to get ready for Tarpon chasing this spring
> 
> View attachment 164645



Instant street cred! 👍🏻


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

permitchaser said:


> I fixed my anchor buoy to get ready for Tarpon chasing this spring
> 
> View attachment 164645


should have used a black sharpie.

jus sayin


----------



## Kingfisher67

He’s a douche. I live right down from him and I can tell you the guy has literally made me fall off the bow of my boat because the asshat buzzed my boat by maybe 4’.....he’s done it twice. I sat at the same sponsor table at CCA South Walton in 2019 and I about snatched his little head off his neck. He doesn’t pay his bills...you can ask anyone at our local Maverick dealer in Destin. They all hate him. His nickname is “Hollywood” around here. I can go on and on about how he drives a freaking skiff and endangers people. His brother is actually a very nice guy...and he hates David. If you’re a local (Walton Co.) then you know all about this guy.


----------



## permitchaser

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> should have used a black sharpie.
> 
> jus sayin


yea your right, I just used what I had on the work bench


----------



## permitchaser

Kingfisher67 said:


> He’s a douche. I live right down from him and I can tell you the guy has literally made me fall off the bow of my boat because the asshat buzzed my boat by maybe 4’.....he’s done it twice. I sat at the same sponsor table at CCA South Walton in 2019 and I about snatched his little head off his neck. He doesn’t pay his bills...you can ask anyone at Ships Chandler in Destin. They all hate him. His nickname is “Hollywood” around here. I can go on and on about how he drives a freaking skiff and endangers people. His brother is actually a very nice guy...and he hates David. If you’re a local (Walton Co.) then you know all about this guy.


Maybe he should move to the Keys!!!


----------



## "RockyG"

Mangum is what we call a "tireless self-promoter". He didn't find Location X, one of my friends did about 25 years ago. I remember when Mangum showed up for the first time. Totally clueless. He made a local friend who showed him the ropes. The rest is history. That friend recently told me he asked DM for some local intel and the asshat wouldn't even answer him back. He's a tool who is very good with a camera. I enjoy his vids when he is not in them.


----------



## trekker

I like when he says he will say "lets take it to the shore" when someone is in 1 of "his" spots. If I had too much time on my hands, I'd follow his boat around just to beat his ass when he asks to "take it to shore".


----------



## permitchaser

Saw an article in Garden and Gun about Magnum said he invented the Tarpon Dragon fly. And when they describe his boat if it's an Evo I've run into him down there


----------



## WillW

ButterDawg said:


> Agree. Sure, the skull buoy is kinda dumb. Public lands and waters are our most valuable resource. We all own it and should have as much access as safely and ethically possible. With that said, I have zero interest in fighting someone over a fishing spot whether on a trout stream or the Keys backcountry. Perfect opportunity to go look for some new water.
> 
> Mangum is probably one of the most passionate tarpon anglers out there. Some may not appreciate his guiding style or attitude, but given his reputation, I would bet anyone who spends time on his bow knows exactly what they are getting into. Some folks do well with that style of guiding (I don't...but probably wouldn't give up an opportunity to fish with him if I had the chance) and understand this guy will do everything he can to put you on fish.
> 
> This has been a tough year for guides and it's kinda lame to badmouth the dude on a public forum whether you have 10,000 or 6 posts on this site.


I said the thread is dumb, not the person. If you like him so much write him a pen pal letter or go fish with him. How does you telling me your feeling about David Mangum make you feel?


----------



## jackson man

WillW said:


> I said the thread is dumb, not the person. If you like him so much write him a pen pal letter or go fish with him. How does you telling me your feeling about David Mangum make you feel?


 Some of the back and forth on this thread may be "dumb" to some but I thoroughly enjoyed the jay.bush1434 story about his buddy chumming a decoy area with popcorn to divert the googans always following his boat! 😂


----------



## mro

Drifter said:


> How bout I push you and you catch the fish.


So what are you doing in April?


----------



## ButterDawg

.


----------



## k-roc

Those dragon tails they claim to have invented, they actually a chinese toy for kids... Lash it onto a hook and boom!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

k-roc said:


> Those dragon tails they claim to have invented, they actually a chinese toy for kids... Lash it onto a hook and boom!


I know they are dynamite on big LMB , redfish and pike.


----------



## crboggs

This thread looks and feels like a high school locker room.

Any of you guys been fishing lately?


----------



## mro

crboggs said:


> Any of you guys been fishing lately?


No, but i was out casting a few days ago.


----------



## permitchaser

Nope to cold here but it may start warming 🙏🌺


----------



## TidewateR

Kingfisher67 said:


> He’s a douche.


End of thread.

After seeing him in action in Louisiana at our ramp...I'm a believer.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

TidewateR said:


> End of thread.
> 
> After seeing him in action in Louisiana at our ramp...I'm a believer.


y'all got your own ramp ?


----------



## EvanHammer

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> y'all got your own ramp ?


He likes to use the royal we. It's actually his BIL'$ ramp.


----------



## TidewateR

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> y'all got your own ramp ?


ya, we even have electricity too in Louisiana.


----------



## eightwt

TidewateR said:


> After seeing him in action in Louisiana at our ramp...I'm a believer.


Care to elaborate? That he's good or a douche?


----------



## TidewateR

EvanHammer said:


> He likes to use the royal we. It's actually his BIL'$ ramp.


$ara's ramp and can't forget Tidewater'$ ramp too...TFZ and FFZ


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

TidewateR said:


> $ara's ramp and can't forget Tidewater'$ ramp too...TFZ and FFZ


It’s my dream to someday launch at that ramp.


----------



## permitchaser

I'd launch there just to see if I could


----------



## eightwt

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> It’s my dream to someday launch at that ramp.


Kinda in the dark here. Where and why? Just askin....


----------



## TidewateR

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> It’s my dream to someday launch at that ramp.


You’re welcome any time my friend. All sorts of goodness down that bayou 12 months out of the year.


----------



## redchaser

TidewateR said:


> You’re welcome any time my friend. All sorts of goodness down that bayou 12 months out of the year.


But especially during redfish "Season"....... and I was wondering how long it would take you to chime in on this one.


----------



## fatman

redchaser said:


> But especially during redfish "Season".......


wait, y'all have redfishes?


----------



## kjnengr

fatman said:


> wait, y'all have redfishes?



Not anymore. Some guy Kevin caught em all.


----------



## fatman

kjnengr said:


> Not anymore. Some guy Kevin caught em all.


suck it, Corey. I'll come down and bring snow.


----------



## ifsteve

fatman said:


> suck it, Corey. I'll come down and bring snow.


Then up yours....lol.....Just keep that shit right up north where it belongs!


----------



## redchaser

ifsteve said:


> Then up yours....lol.....Just keep that shit right up north where it belongs!


Remember about 2 or 3 years ago in December when it snowed all the way down to the Louisiana Coast? That was Fatman's fault.


----------



## fatman

redchaser said:


> Remember about 2 or 3 years ago in December when it snowed all the way down to the Louisiana Coast? That was Fatman's fault.


sadly, it's true...


----------



## crboggs

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> It’s my dream to someday launch at that ramp.


Looks like a nice place for a dry launching seminar...


----------



## jackson man

crboggs said:


> Looks like a nice place for a dry launching seminar...


MicroSkiff members only?😁


----------



## Capt.Ron

redchaser said:


> Remember about 2 or 3 years ago in December when it snowed all the way down to the Louisiana Coast? That was Fatman's fault.


It’s always FatMans fault !!!!!!! 😂😂😂


----------



## Capt.Ron

ifsteve said:


> Then up yours....lol.....Just keep that shit right up north where it belongs!


Y’all fishing the sheepy? I’ll be there


----------



## ifsteve

Capt.Ron said:


> Y’all fishing the sheepy? I’ll be there


I am not Ron. Should one of these days just for the evenings stuff. But seems like the weather always falls into one of two categories.

1. Really nice so I'd rather be chasing redfish,
or
2. Really crappy and I'd rather stay home.....lol.

Good luck.


----------



## Drifter

mro said:


> So what are you doing in April?


sounds like I’m pushin a boat for you! Where and when!


----------



## Capt.Ron

Im going party and hopefully not get ran over by an oyster boat. 


ifsteve said:


> I am not Ron. Should one of these days just for the evenings stuff. But seems like the weather always falls into one of two categories.
> 
> 1. Really nice so I'd rather be chasing redfish,
> or
> 2. Really crappy and I'd rather stay home.....lol.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## mro

Drifter said:


> sounds like I’m pushin a boat for you! Where and when!


While every April is different, Tarpon on the move can be found all over the FL gulf coast.
I like having the chance at Tarpon, Snook and red's (in that order  )
The odd Cobia and Triple Tail are cool too.

Where/when do you suggest?
Skippers generally know best.


----------



## coconutgroves

This is actually an interesting thread. There is the assumptions and speculation crowd, don't give a shit crowd, and crowd who has first hand experience. I don't have any comment on him personally, but in regards to spots:

I can see a point of view about pot lickers not putting in any time themselves and then coming in trying to do exactly what you are doing. I have boats getting up my ass at times - I am sure you all do as well. I've yelled and flipped off, but never confronted someone eye to eye. It ain't worth it.

The WIll Benson Mill House episode was awesome - here is a guy who definitely could be building a brand with his name alone, but has focused more on conversation. He isn't in ads, not repping for big names on Instagram or in magazines. Say what you want about it, but he pointed out a key principal in his ethics - he said if he sees another guide poling a spot, he will never fish it. He wants to find new spots. Now how realistic is that? Not much, IMO, but I can see that many guides are protective, and respective, of other people's spots.

Now add those pot lickers into the mix that simply don't give a shit and there is the issue.

On that same podcast it was interesting that Andy said the opposite - if someone ain't there, he is fishing it.

For me, I know the pattern that some guides run - I am fish for fun, not to make a living. I stay clear of their thing, even reach out the day before and give my report (not detailed - water clarity, bait, general action) and make sure I am not running their path the next day.

I've had requests from people if they can come run with me to follow my tracks in some tricky areas. I've politely declined - you run my path one time, you are going to run it again. I learned it myself, you ain't getting that knowledge - it just isn't about the running, there is way more knowledge behind the scenes that I ain't sharing. Not saying I am the shit, but I spent hours, months, years learning what I know - you don't get it for free.


----------



## mro

coconutgroves said:


> if he sees another guide poling a spot, he will never fish it. He wants to find new spots. Now how realistic is that? Not much, IMO, but I can see that many guides are protective, and respective, of other people's spots.


Second or third trip he'd not have anywhere worth fishing.
Every spot, IMO is first come...
And give a wide berth when you happen across others.


----------



## Capt.Ron

coconutgroves said:


> This is actually an interesting thread. There is the assumptions and speculation crowd, don't give a shit crowd, and crowd who has first hand experience. I don't have any comment on him personally, but in regards to spots:
> 
> I can see a point of view about pot lickers not putting in any time themselves and then coming in trying to do exactly what you are doing. I have boats getting up my ass at times - I am sure you all do as well. I've yelled and flipped off, but never confronted someone eye to eye. It ain't worth it.
> 
> The WIll Benson Mill House episode was awesome - here is a guy who definitely could be building a brand with his name alone, but has focused more on conversation. He isn't in ads, not repping for big names on Instagram or in magazines. Say what you want about it, but he pointed out a key principal in his ethics - he said if he sees another guide poling a spot, he will never fish it. He wants to find new spots. Now how realistic is that? Not much, IMO, but I can see that many guides are protective, and respective, of other people's spots.
> 
> Now add those pot lickers into the mix that simply don't give a shit and there is the issue.
> 
> On that same podcast it was interesting that Andy said the opposite - if someone ain't there, he is fishing it.
> 
> For me, I know the pattern that some guides run - I am fish for fun, not to make a living. I stay clear of their thing, even reach out the day before and give my report (not detailed - water clarity, bait, general action) and make sure I am not running their path the next day.
> 
> I've had requests from people if they can come run with me to follow my tracks in some tricky areas. I've politely declined - you run my path one time, you are going to run it again. I learned it myself, you ain't getting that knowledge - it just isn't about the running, there is way more knowledge behind the scenes that I ain't sharing. Not saying I am the shit, but I spent hours, months, years learning what I know - you don't get it for free.


were you on the boat when I threw the push pole?


----------



## Drifter

coconutgroves said:


> The WIll Benson Mill House episode was awesome - here is a guy who definitely could be building a brand with his name alone, but has focused more on conversation. He isn't in ads, not repping for big names on Instagram or in magazines. Say what you want about it, but he pointed out a key principal in his ethics - he said if he sees another guide poling a spot, he will never fish it. He wants to find new spots. Now how realistic is that? Not much, IMO, but I can see that many guides are protective, and respective, of other people's spots.


That would be a tough one in Florida bay, I spent the last 50 days poling around one key a day. Sooooooooo....


----------



## coconutgroves

Capt.Ron said:


> were you on the boat when I threw the push pole?


No, but now I wish I had been. Our run in was with The King of the Marsh.


----------



## Capt.Ron

coconutgroves said:


> No, but now I wish I had been. Our run in was with The King of the Marsh.


dethroned him that day lol


----------



## mro

ifsteve said:


> I am not Ron. Should one of these days just for the evenings stuff. *But seems like the weather always falls into one of two categories.*
> 
> 1. Really nice so I'd rather be chasing redfish,
> or
> 2. Really crappy and I'd rather stay home.....lol.
> 
> Good luck.


*But seems like the weather always falls into one of two categories.*

1. Really nice so I'd rather be chasing redfish,
or
2. Really crappy and I'd rather be chasing redfish.....lol.

Good luck.

I do believe that when the wind is blowing the rain horizontal it's time to go to the bar,
shoot some pool, BS and have a couple to soften the *blow *from not being on the water fishing.
Last week rainy and cold but fish still hitting.


----------



## fatman

mro said:


> Last week rainy and cold but fish still hitting.


sounds like my typical trip down that way.... with sunny and slick calm either side...


----------



## kjnengr

fatman said:


> sounds like my typical trip down that way.... with sunny and slick calm either side...


Maybe next time you need to stay the weekend in Shreveport before coming all the way down. Ma nature will get done with her stuff about the time you're strolling down the bayou.


----------



## Thurm

Hell of a guide, my neighbor down here in Texas fishes with him and Brett annually, doing occasional shoots for yeti. super cool guys


----------

